# Very aggressive, neurotic



## Obadillo (Mar 22, 2012)

Have 2 six-yr. old males. They have always been rowdy. Lately, one of them has become very aggressive. He bit our neighbor and tried to bit the handyman.
Now he doesn't want to sleep in our bathrm anymore and whines and barks non- stop. Last four nights he has destroyed everything within reach in the bathroom. I hit him with a newspaper ( i know -wrong) he just went on to do the same five times. At 1:30 am I just let him go downstairs where he peed all over the place. I' m exhausted, depressed and thinking of giving him away. But, every time I separate them, both cry for hours on end until reunited. 
Now we're moving to an apt. From a big house with big yard and I'm worried sick the behavior will only become worse. I'm really desperate.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

How much exercise do they get?

Have you already started packing? Animals seem to sense when their world is changing. When we moved to our new house, our cat James would run from room to room screaming and crying at the top of his lungs. He also peed on our bed 3 times.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oh boy, do you have time for them? You have to train them separately but walk them together as a pack, you as the leader. 
(please check out *Ozkar* (forum member here - 3 dogs - there is hope yet for your boys)

Some of these dogs are soft, all need black and white rules, no gray areas. Sit means sit, not wondering around or mabe sit if he feels like it. 

First vet check them to rule out any medical problems. Stress, is a major cause of behavioral issues but, instead of medication, try to change their environment first. 

If you want to keep them please purchase 2 large wire crates and place them out of the way in quiet places but not too far from you. We keep the crate in our bedroom with us. 
Train them to sleep there during the day and night. This is important because it will prevent them from hurting anyone else and stops further damage to your property. 
Please provide them with plenty of exercise daily. 
This will make your life much easier, however will take about 2 months to accomplish. 



Alternatively, you can give them away but since at least one of them has aggression issues, it's a good bet he may be put to sleep sooner or later. Unless, he meets the right owners who can provide him with a stress free life and proper leadership.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Obadillo said:


> Have 2 six-yr. old males. They have always been rowdy. Lately, one of them has become very aggressive. He bit our neighbor and tried to bit the handyman.
> Now he doesn't want to sleep in our bathrm anymore and whines and barks non- stop. Last four nights he has destroyed everything within reach in the bathroom. I hit him with a newspaper ( i know -wrong) he just went on to do the same five times. At 1:30 am I just let him go downstairs where he peed all over the place. I' m exhausted, depressed and thinking of giving him away. But, every time I separate them, both cry for hours on end until reunited.
> Now we're moving to an apt. From a big house with big yard and I'm worried sick the behavior will only become worse. I'm really desperate.


Please do not take this as me being rude or nasty, however, if you are moving to an apartment, two adult Vizslas and and apartment are not a great mix. Sure, it can be done, but it will require a major investment of time and effort on your part. 

Having said that, reading your post it is difficult to offer any really accurate advice as to what to do. The reason I say this, is that the behavioural issues could be caused by a multitude of experiences and to speculate, would not be the right thing to do. 

If you have the time and patience, could you perhaps map out for us a normal weekly schedule. Perhaps go back to when the first instances of this behaviour started occuring and look for changes in either environment or routine or interactions with other people or dogs. 

You have to ask yourself, why, after 6 years would your boy bite someone for the first time? Perhaps something has occurred, perhaps even without you knowing, whereby your boy has been subject to a fearful experience with a human other than his family? 

Investigate, spend loads of time re establishing training core basics, regain the control of your dog are my suggestions at this point. My dogs all know that they need permission to bite ANYTHING! Even Kangaroo poo now!! (but that one took 4 months)

As Datacan says, if I can manage 2 v's and a GSP, anyone can


----------



## Obadillo (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for your prompt replies.
In retrospect, there are many issues going on: a new granddaughter with over protective parents; advanced process of packing, terminally ill mother (lots of visits) and really stressful
job situations. Results: less time- any kind! with my dogs.
They currently have four half-an-hour periods during the day where they can run around, hunt iguanas, etc. Rest of the time they sleep or walk the house. Rarely do we formally walk them. They are free to
roam the one-acre yard when we are in the house.
As to the apartment, it is a 6 month deal while we move to a smaller house with a very small yard. I really worry they won't adapt.
Considering that these behaviour problems can lead to a new owner putting him to sleep, i will not give him away. I will start with the vet option and figure out how to
retrain them. In the apartment I will be having a dog-walker twice a day, but the new house will be a challenge.
Any additional suggestions will really help.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Obadillo said:


> Thanks for your prompt replies.
> In retrospect, there are many issues going on: a new granddaughter with over protective parents; advanced process of packing, terminally ill mother (lots of visits) and really stressful
> job situations. *Results: less time- any kind! with my dogs.
> They currently have four half-an-hour periods during the day where they can run around, hunt iguanas, etc. Rest of the time they sleep or walk the house. Rarely do we formally walk them. They are free to
> ...


I certainly believe that part of the issue stems from the area I have highlighted. I am surprised that they both haven't gone nuts with that restricted exercise and stimulation routine. A Vizsla needs to run and walk with YOU. Not just have a run in the backyard by themselves, that just doesn't cut it. 

Please don't take this as being cold, harsh or rude, but it sounds like you are not really able to provide the lifestyle for your Vizslas that they really need at the moment. Something needs to change. Either you change what you are doing and free up two hours a day to walk and run your dogs, or, find someone who is willing to take them on who will.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

A one acre lot sounds excellent, but it is very similar to being in a crate believe it or not. Once the yard has been explored a few times, it no longer stimulates them. 

Dogs need to travel to new places everyday. It isn't just about getting their legs moving, it's also important for their noses and brains to get a workout.
People who live in apartments can certainly have a happy balanced dog, so long as they provide a balanced life for their dog, which includes a daily walk/run.


I understand that the stress in your life makes everything more difficult. 
If you could fit in an hour or 2 each day to get your dogs out for walk with you, you'll all benefit from a break from the stress. This will not solve all of your problems, but it is an absolute must if you're going to try to fix the situation.

All dogs require a daily walk. Vizsla's require a daily run.


----------

